# From very pink to red - VX Astra - My first attempt



## adamck (Dec 2, 2010)

Hi Guys.
While polishing my car i was asked by a neighbour if i could come and look at his car, 'Its gone a little dull' he says...

Turned up today to find this...





































The top box wasnt mentioned... and was fixed to the car, and was pink too.

I asked him what he cleaned the car with... he said 'I dont'...

He later told me he had used T-Cut on the car th elast time he did clean it, not sure if this is what has caused the paint to go this bad?
Was VERY pink!

So i started by jetting the car and removing some of the moss from the small areas.
I then snow foamed the car all over, inclduing the arches and then blasted it off.

After a little masking off i made a start on the bonnet with a DA and Menz...

Heres a 33/67 lol









Then a 50/50 (not bad for my first 50/50 pic)


















Then finished off some of the drivers side



















A quick picice to show how bad it was all over...










And some pics of it completed, and waxed (used the Zelos wax with the fortifier)
Also cleaned wheels, tyres, windows, and skirts/Mouldings as a bonus for the guy.





































I dont do this for a living, just my own car usually and im pretty new to this too.

They guy was made up, the car had only done 15k :doublesho
the neighbour then collered me and asked for me to do hers lol........


----------



## adamck (Dec 2, 2010)

Just to add... this took me around 6 hours to do by myself.
The paint is now red and shiny but by no means perfect!
I could have spent another 6 hours on the car to make it perfect but didnt have the time to make it 100% perfect, also the guy wanted a cheap job and was more than happy with the results, he just wanted it red again


----------



## zckid (Mar 6, 2010)

Nice turnaround Adam.:buffer::thumb:

It's magnificent. The owner was surely very pleased with the new look :car:

if I may ask, what your process consisted of?

Thanks


----------



## cangri (Feb 25, 2011)

niiice outcome


----------



## adamck (Dec 2, 2010)

Process...
Jet wash
Snow foam
Jet wash
Dry with a blue mf drying towel (and it was sunny)
Used a small brush and a mf with some autosmart quick detailer to shift moss and ground in dirt.
Clayed with lime clay (didnt get any photos of that) + Autosmart stuff as lube
Cleaned wheels with wonder wheels (was just wheel trims)
Masked up with blue 3m low tack tape
Started with Menzerna PO 85 RE 5 (the grey one)
Then a few passes with Menzerna PO 85 RE 3.02 (the white one)
Then waxed with Artemis Wax Seal and Zelos Fortifier.

Cleaned windows with Cif Pro and used Flash Dash on the door mouldings and black skirts.
Tyre black (from poundworld) on the tyres using a small sponge.
Ive found a radiator paintbrush great for wheels 

Thats pretty much my process


----------



## carlsg (Aug 12, 2008)

WOW what a transformation looks a different car well done could be a regular thing for you now what with his and next doors


----------



## Guest (Mar 22, 2011)

6 hours,you did well mate :thumb:


----------



## nickfrog (Nov 29, 2010)

Great job, good story. But WTF is that box for ?


----------



## adamck (Dec 2, 2010)

I havent a clue about the box, his wife was in a wheelchair so maybe something to do with that?
It had power going to it and was pretty securely attached, i didnt ask, i just polished lol.
Shame the roof is still pink though as i couldnt get the box off to polish the roof 

As i say, 6 hours wasnt bad, the paint was red and shiny but if you look really close up in direct sunlight you would see some inconsistencies with the colour depth and it wasnt 100% swirl-free, i could have spent longer but he got alot of work for what it cost him!

Thanks for comments


----------



## brautomobile (Nov 17, 2009)

Nice job there, that was pinkish all right, very nice result, well worth the effort.


----------



## johnnyguitar (Mar 24, 2010)

adamck said:


> I havent a clue about the box, his wife was in a wheelchair so maybe something to do with that?
> It had power going to it and was pretty securely attached, i didnt ask, i just polished lol.


That's exactly what they're for, it's basically a power lift to pull the (folded up) wheelchair up onto the roof and into the box so if you are on your own you can get in and out of your chair and into the car without having to have somebody fold it up and sort it out for you.

Car looks good btw.


----------



## h13ulk (Oct 31, 2008)

nickfrog said:


> Great job, good story. But WTF is that box for ?


That box tips too the side and a wire comes down and lift the wheelchair away and packs it in the box then flips it's self back over, seen it once lol


----------



## adamck (Dec 2, 2010)

thanks for clearing that up 

I guess its similar to this...









Cant be cheap, also to get it painted the same colour as your car too!


----------



## pampos (Mar 15, 2008)

Top job!!!!!!


----------



## ad172 (Oct 14, 2009)

Cracking turn-around. No doubt the owner was made up!!


----------



## adamck (Dec 2, 2010)

the car only had 15K on it so its probably worth ££££'s more now its been polished up!
it looked like a 30 year old car when i got there!


----------



## CJR (Nov 4, 2010)

Well done, great turn around!!


----------



## poisonouspea (Mar 7, 2010)

i would have turned around and beat it-pronto... but HAT OFF TO YOU ,great results there-you will have the whole street bangin on the door now.. nice one tho.


----------



## Itchy (May 18, 2010)

No wonder the guy was chuffed!

Good job!


----------



## terraknorr (Feb 14, 2011)

Nice Job mate:thumb:


----------



## mk2jon (Mar 10, 2009)

What a top job on a faded car :thumb:


----------



## Jonathanmarsh24 (Mar 5, 2011)

That 50/50 shot of the bonnet has to go down as one of the 'All time greats' of detailing world forum  Awesome turn around mate!


----------



## nickfrog (Nov 29, 2010)

adamck said:


> I havent a clue about the box, his wife was in a wheelchair so maybe something to do with that?
> It had power going to it and was pretty securely attached, i didnt ask, i just polished lol.


What, does she live in it ??


----------



## The_Bouncer (Nov 24, 2010)

Great turnaround :O)


----------



## adamck (Dec 2, 2010)

nickfrog said:


> What, does she live in it ??


see page 2 

thanks for comments!


----------



## toomanycitroens (Jan 14, 2011)

Well done mate, that's a brilliant turnaround.
Amazing for 6 hours, imagine if you had it for a couple of days.
New career calling? !


----------



## Jai (Mar 16, 2010)

Bonnet 50/50 is awesome! Looks like two cars have been Photoshopped together - It's that good!


----------



## TMM (Aug 30, 2008)

Impressive turnaround!



adamck said:


> I asked him what he cleaned the car with... he said 'I dont'...
> 
> He later told me he had used T-Cut on the car th elast time he did clean it, not sure if this is what has caused the paint to go this bad?
> Was VERY pink!


Single stage (no clearcoat) paintjobs just oxidize like that in the sun over time. They really need constant protection and a light cut once in a while to maintain them. 
Newer cars usually have a 2 stage (basecoat + clearcoat) paint job to prevent that from happening. Clearcoat can still oxidize but it'll just lose it's shine rather than changing colour.


----------



## Lao (Mar 20, 2011)

Awesome work! A+


----------



## gkerr4 (Oct 27, 2005)

good work - it's always good to see such a difference. You see these red cars (often vauxhalls strangely - corsa and astra particularly - were they late to put clearcoat on every colour?) in supermarket car parks and think "a couple of hours with a D/A and that would look sooooo much better!

can I ask - did you actually charge for this work? I mean a quick lick over with the D/A for a wax is one thing, but 6hours is a different matter - but of course, it's a neighbours car and clearly with a disabled partner - did you charge for the job? or accept a bottle of wine or case of beer or something?

just curious - you (obviously) don't have to answer if youd rather not.


----------



## Ghia-X (Jun 8, 2009)

I always enjoy a good pink to red turnaround thread.....top work there fella , the astra looked amazing :thumb:

It gives me some inspiration to get stuck into the girlfriends rather pinkish V reg Corsa now :buffer:


----------



## adamck (Dec 2, 2010)

Yes the job was done for an old guy up the road who looks after his disabled mrs, i did receive a gift from them for my time


----------



## Pedro.Malheiro (Mar 18, 2011)

very nice work. it looks a lot lot better


----------



## tonyy (Jul 26, 2008)

Wow,amazing transformation...very good job you done...


----------



## zckid (Mar 6, 2010)

adamck said:


> Process...
> Jet wash
> Snow foam
> Jet wash
> ...


:thumb: Thanks a lot Adam
i'll be trying the Menzerna Power Gloss in 2 weeks time:buffer:
You did a very nice job btw

Cheers:thumb:


----------



## rdig1984 (Feb 28, 2011)

Really a nice work!!!


----------



## redspudder (Nov 15, 2009)

:doublesho Awesome job that mate well done,i hope my A4 doesn't go pink like that :lol:


----------



## Renegade (Nov 8, 2010)

Great job there!! 

Must of come with some serious satisfaction when finished! 

Nice one


----------



## MrBrown (Feb 15, 2011)

You did well for 6 hours, it takes me 2-3 hours just to wash and clay.



Ghia-X said:


> It gives me some inspiration to get stuck into the girlfriends rather pinkish V reg Corsa now :buffer:


I said I'd do the father-in-laws red/pink corsa and I've been putting it off, now I've seen the possible results I may enjoy doing it!


----------



## ROMEYR32 (Mar 27, 2011)

awesome job, thats the best roof box ive seen lol


----------



## Danfibian (Mar 22, 2011)

wow, I always thought once the red had gone pink that was it for the car, but clearly not, great job.



gkerr4 said:


> good work - it's always good to see such a difference. You see these red cars (often vauxhalls strangely - corsa and astra particularly - were they late to put clearcoat on every colour?) in supermarket car parks and think "a couple of hours with a D/A and that would look sooooo much better!
> 
> can I ask - did you actually charge for this work? I mean a quick lick over with the D/A for a wax is one thing, but 6hours is a different matter - but of course, it's a neighbours car and clearly with a disabled partner - did you charge for the job? or accept a bottle of wine or case of beer or something?
> 
> just curious - you (obviously) don't have to answer if youd rather not.


I was also thinking the same


----------



## euge07 (Jan 15, 2011)

very impressive work, you done very well!
you should have charged plenty!!


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

Great turnaround....well worth a few beers tokens I would say...

:thumb:


----------



## Eddy (Apr 13, 2008)

I so want to do a faded red vauxhall, the turnaround is gigantic!!

Nice work mate, bet he was very pleased indeed.


----------



## Estoril-Sport (Feb 24, 2011)

Amazing job!


----------



## maestegman (Mar 3, 2011)

An incredible job fella. You (and the car's owner) must be well happy with your efforts. Incredible!


----------



## cotter (Aug 31, 2008)

Great job, impressive turnaround :thumb:


----------



## Keiron (Feb 9, 2011)

Well done fella, I'm mighty impressed. Almost tempted to purchase a DA now after seeing your worthy efforts.


----------



## scooby73 (Mar 20, 2007)

Nice work!:thumb:


----------



## Lovescars (Dec 17, 2010)

great 1st go i can barly get swirls out of my audi a4 how many passes you do and whats speeds? great work


----------



## Modmedia (Jul 25, 2008)

I had one exactly like this and tried to do it by hand. :/

I did so, and it just kept going pink within 2/3 minutes!

Once I get my DA I must get her back and have another go at it again.


----------



## SarahAnn (Apr 6, 2011)

Fantastic job. That box on the roof looks ridiculous. Are there people living in there? It looks like a little house!


----------



## chillly (Jun 25, 2009)

Stunning mate


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 28, 2011)

Just a question how much did you get for doing that?


----------



## vxlnut24 (May 28, 2009)

top job there! looks pukka!! ive recently done the missus astra, same age and colour, as we (i) have neglected to clean it properly for awhile, very rewarding though, going from pink to red again, seems to attract quite a few looks being nice and red.


----------



## Pedro.Malheiro (Mar 18, 2011)

haha it looks like it have a new paint


----------



## jbsportstech (Jul 4, 2010)

I am told by a body shop mate that vauxhall don't bother with clear coat on solid colours applied to metal work. The paint use on the plastics is different hence it doesn't blossom. Its makes since my mum had a white calibra and that used to go flat all the time. 

Base coat is pourus and there for the weather can attack it.


----------



## adamck (Dec 2, 2010)

SarahAnn said:


> Fantastic job. That box on the roof looks ridiculous. Are there people living in there? It looks like a little house!


That box is a mechanical winch thing for his mrs' wheelchair dude


----------



## Brigham1806 (Apr 1, 2011)

excellent


----------



## Kimb (Oct 4, 2011)

whau, nice job there mate.. Nice that you would spend 6 hours on it, the guy would never have had it done otherwise I think...

That inspires(I think it is called, sorry for my poor english skills) me to polish my sisters RED golf mk3! Think I will surprice her for her birthday in Feb.


----------



## bigslippy (Sep 19, 2010)

Very well done , it's amazing the satisfaction you get when there is such a transformation.:thumb:


----------



## slim_boy_fat (Jun 23, 2006)

adamck said:


> ,,,,the neighbour then collered me and asked for me to do hers lol........


Kerching!!!! :thumb:

Top job there, I hope the owner had the decency to at least provide some beer tokens.


----------



## Stu-TDi (Nov 16, 2011)

Great job!! What a difference! :thumb:


----------



## Bezste (Mar 4, 2011)

ghia-x said:


> get stuck into the girlfriends rather pinkish v


:lol:


----------



## james_death (Aug 9, 2010)

The head lamp moss speaks volumes....

Always great to see these turned round.

I presume the roof box is the ones for wheel chairs, that certainly needed doing to match the revived car rather than the pastel colour....:thumb:

Great Job...:thumb:


----------



## v6scorpion (Sep 13, 2008)

I know what its like having a flame red car but just glad my car has never been this bad so would never let it do either


----------



## Jamesc (Dec 15, 2007)

Got to love the good ole vauxhall flame red for turning pink. Great job:thumb:


----------



## David Proctor (Mar 6, 2011)

Awesome job and only 6 hours........


----------



## DMH-01 (Mar 29, 2011)

Cracking job there mate.


----------



## svended (Oct 7, 2011)

And a clip round the lughole for not looking after his car. I hope anyway.


----------

